# Paradise Canyon, Alberta



## Victoria (Jun 12, 2007)

We have been offered a four day stay there in July, and I am not able to find any info on this resort.  We are going there primarily for a quiet rest after a busy convention.  What can you tell me about this resort and the area?  Thanks.


----------



## montara (Jun 13, 2007)

I have stayed there several time and lived in the area for 20 years.  The units are nice, located in the river valley, solated from the City of Lethbridge.  Not much for ammenities. Located on a golf course- small weight room, restaurant and outdoor pool.  Would be nice if you just wanted to relax.  Many local attractions within a 2 hour drive. - Waterton Lakes National Park, Writing On Stone Provincial Park, Head Smashed In Buffalo Jump, Remmington Carriage Centre plus many others.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info.  Do you know if they have internet connection at the resort?


----------



## montara (Jun 14, 2007)

They do not have internect connection in the units but they have wireless connection in the resort lobby.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks so much.  That is the type of info that is often hard to get, and it is important for us.  YEH TUG!!!


----------

